# rod paint



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have a nasty looking rod to rebuild...want to change the color...how?...i can do the guides...gotta work on the fancy stuff...just need to know howto color the rod...thanks...


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

rattler said:


> i have a nasty looking rod to rebuild...want to change the color...how?...i can do the guides...gotta work on the fancy stuff...just need to know howto color the rod...thanks...


Rattler,
Here's a link on rodbuilder's
http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/445/cat/500/page/1

The builder airbrushed a XRA 13212 lamiglas hot pink. The paint is Faskolor by Parma. It's flexible.

Hope this helps
rg


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks...


----------

